# Cruciate operation diary



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

This is a diary about Alfie's recovery from Extra-capsular cruciate repair.
He originally damaged his cruciate in September 2008. It was only a minor injury, so we decided to go for conservative management.
This entailed rest for 8 weeks and then a very gradual increase in exercise. After the first 8 weeks he had two visits a week for hydrotherapy.
His recovery was amazing, after 6 months we could walk our normal length walks approx 6 miles. I had been warned by my vet that there would always be a weakness there, and unfortunately with the snow in January 2010 his leg went again.
We have tried conservative management again, but unfortunately it hasn't worked, and today 26th March 2010 he has gone in for his operation.
Deciding on this operation instead of TPLO has been a difficult decision which I have agonized over for several days.

I have added two links to other threads that I have started on this subject, and hope that this and they will help anyone facing this decision for their dog

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/93153-i-need-know-outcomes.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/81839-alfie-update.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Day one

He came home at 5pm yesterday evening, not being able to weight bare on the bad leg at all.
We had to lift him into and out of the car and place him on his bed.
I gave him a very small meal approximatively 1 hour after arriving home, then another 2 hours later when it was obvious that he had managed to hold the first meal down. He was fed in situ on his bed.
We did try to carry him into the garden to urinate but without success.
He has had two aborted attempts at moving during the night, both ending up with him falling backward onto his haunches.
At 5 am he has had a successful attempt at standing and done a few paces across the floor, still without using his bad leg.

1.15pm
Have had to take Alfie back to the vet because he refuses to stand long enough to urinate .She's not worried about him not weeing too much even though it is nearly 36 hours and his bladder is full, but has given him a painkilling injection and more pain meds in the hope that he will go on his own.
She was pleasantly surprised that he is already "touching" his toe to the ground.
He's bright as a button and absolutely loved his trip to the vet. even wagged his tail 
It's only the pain getting him down.

7.15pm
Carried him into the garden at 5pm, he kept trying to get back inside, but I made him take a little walk around the garden, still no wee!!!!
Once inside he began a soft whining,which was obviously to do with pain from his leg. Gave him Tramadol tablets and this has seemed to ease the pain.
He is showing signs of starting to stiffen up, due to laying on one side all the time.
Eating and drinking has been normal today
It's been a very hard day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Day 2

I was wrong about the whimpering, it had been due to his need to urinate.
At 11pm last night he at last managed to go. The whimpering ceased but started again at 2am, out in the garden at dead of night, but he managed another wee.
He has slept for a good part of the night on his bad leg side and his leg seems a little sore this morning

It's now nearly 9.30pm. Alfie has had rather smelly wind all day, but has not been toilet at all today. He has just about managed to walk to the garden, but once there has turned straight round and returned indoors. His leg does not seem to have touched the floor at any point today and he seems in considerable pain.
He has managed to sleep on both sides today, I do wonder if that is causing his bad leg to hurt more.
It's been quite a peaceful day today, purely because he seems too frightened to walk.
He is on the strongest dose of Tramadol that the vet suggested along with Metacam and it still does nothing to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Day 3

He wanted to go into the garden at 1.30am, we went round and round the garden at quite a fast pace with him using his leg far too much I think!!!! He still didn't manage to toilet though.
We had a peaceful night after this.
He is still on the highest dose Tramadol but it doesn't seem to be touching the pain. Apart from turning over, he hasn't moved today so far.
I have taken the buster collar off in the hope that he can lick and help stimulate toileting. After a very short lick of the wound, he has left it alone

1pm
I have been in a little panic this morning and phoned the vet for advice.
Alfie hadn't moved at all, and I was concerned that he hadn't had a poo, my vet is not worried about that and is pleased that he isn't weight baring yet. Have been told to give him a little oil to help when he does decide to go.
The other concern, was the fact that my garden is quite small, and he has to go in circles before he settles to defecate.
I have been given the ok to take him outside (making sure the cats are cleared first) so that he can go in a straight line.
I will need help to do this in case he needs carrying back.
At 12.45 he went into the garden and had another wee.
Every time he walks, it upsets him because his leg hurts afterward.
One thing I haven't mentioned before, is that I have a ramp by the back door

Another wee at 6.45pm but still no poo. His leg is slightly swollen, but it seems to be fluid rather than infection, apparently from what I have read, this is normal. The bruising seems to be coming out on the inside of the leg.
His eyes are no longer showing pain all the time and he has slept more comfortably today.
The leg is still being held up most of the time he is up, but he moves it reasonably happily when laying down


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Day 4

He managed a small poo this morning.
I'm a little concerned about the swelling in his leg, the hock seems quite badly swollen, but it does seem like fluid and there is no heat in the joint.
Still not putting foot to ground unless absolutely necessary

Went to the vet about the swelling, as I thought it was only fluid and he has been given an injection which will hopefully relieve this. We also picked up some more Tamadol because the swelling is making him quite uncomfortable.
He is still very rarely using his leg but has managed two wees so far today.
He also showed signs of wanting to play when we got back from the vets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Day 5

A very peaceful night other than a wee trip to the garden at 4am. Went straight to the garden this morning for a poo.
Leg is still swollen but not quite as bad as yesterday, I have massaged the hock area a little in the hope that this will help.
Still not weight baring unless absolutely necessary.
Wound sight seems perfect

10.30pm
Leg is still swollen and he is still not putting weight on it unless he has to, but apart from that things have been easy today


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Day 6

Alfie behaved a little manic this morning, just too worrying for words.
He will have to be on a strict short lead when he goes into the garden from now on.
His leg swelling is starting to go down and bowel movements are back to normal.
We have had toe touching to the ground, so hopefully he will be on four feet soon
The stitches seem to be bothering him a little now

9pm
Leg still a little swollen but he has used it a little today for short periods.
Also reacted when he saw cats going past the window. Will have to be extra careful from now on 
Have cut down slightly on the Tramadol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Day 7

The swelling has all but gone and we had a very peaceful night apart from one trip to the garden.
I am letting Alfie choose when he needs to go toilet rather than do extra wasted trips out, as this cuts down the time that he is on his leg.
The foot was used all the time this morning very tentatively

10pm
Everything fine today. Leg sometimes up and sometimes touching the ground. I think it depends on the way he has been laying just before he walks.
No Tramadol tonight


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Day 8

Nothing of note today, he is now off the Tramadol, but still getting more lively.
His leg does seem to go through fazes, sometimes on the floor other times held right up.
I have taken the ramp away from the doorstep because he was trying to jump it instead of walking on it, I now assist him over the small step


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Day 9

Started off the day with Alfie doing a little too much (moving too fast across the garden), he was on lead but it is difficult to know if him pulling on the lead would be worse than moving fast for a few paces. I will have to get a head collar 
He has been unsettled today, I'm not sure if that is because he feels better or if he is in more pain because of coming off the Tramadol.
The swelling on his knee has gone down over the course of today and worryingly, the joint seems quite unstable. I don't know if this is normal or something to worry about.
I can't get hold of my vet for two days because it is Easter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Day 10

Not much change today other than Alfie becoming more and more frustrated.
We have had the foot flat on the ground today, a couple of times when he has been standing still.
Have had to start moaning at him to lay down


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Day 11

Stitches were taken out today out
The vet was pleased to see that his foot is flat on the ground when he stands still
She couldn't reassure me about his joint movement, but was pleased to see that the swelling over the joint had gone down 
We have another appointment for one months time, when she thinks she will be able to assess it more, and discuss his build up to fitness
At this point, I suggest anyone going through this, invest in a head collar. He was so excited to go out of the garden, it was virtually impossible to control him


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Day 12

Alfie seems to be settling into his boring life most of the time.
He did try and chase his tail at one point but luckily I stopped it quickly.
There has been no reaction to the stitches being removed


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Day 13

The perfect patient today, laying in the sun in the garden.
It seems like just a very bad limp now with the occasional hop


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Day 14

The scab is starting to come off the scar now and the joint is looking a little more stable.
Limp seems to have improved slightly today as well.
Been a good patient again today


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

End of week 3

He is still lame on the leg but it has been improving slightly every day.
The joint worried me for a few days mid week looking very unstable but has improved over the last two days.
The leg looks somewhat odd when he is standing, seeming to go in a curve that starts at the hip, goes out slightly at the knee and back in at the foot. I am hoping that this is just the most comfortable way to stand at the moment and that it will improve with time.
He does sometimes still limp quite badly when he first gets up from rest, but the foot is now always on the ground and the hopping has stopped 
He is very slightly constipated and he cannot just perform on command, therefore we are doing quite a few nighttime trips to the garden.
He has started to become quite depressed and occassionally has been trying to play. It feels so mean to have to stop him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

End of week 4

It's been a difficult week, OH and Muddy our other dog have been home all week causing Alfie to move far too much. I've also had to go out a fair bit, so that he is getting up quite often when I move thinking that I am going to leave him.
Tuesday 20th was the first day that the limp disappeared, he still seems stiff occassionally when he first gets up, and can even have the leg off the ground completely, but as he moves the movement improves, not a very nice gait at the mo and the joint not looking completely stable, but getting there 
Had a fright with him on Friday, he was pooing blood and wouldn't settle, making me concerned that he was doing to much on his leg. A visit to the vet revealed nothing but a slightly raised temperature. It might be that he is slightly constipated because of lack of movement
On the whole, a very promising week and he seems to have accepted his life as it is.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

End of week 5

Everything was progressing well until two days ago. Because of OH and Muddy being here a lot, he has been moving far too much.
He started limping again and although he rested really well yesterday, he is still not walking well and the joint seems more unstable than it did at the beginning of the week.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

End of week 6

Saw vet on Tuesday for a checkup, she was really pleased with his recovery, though still didn't want to do a draw test.
We have been released to do small walks 3 times a day and to start hydrotherapy. Hydro was booked immediately for Thursday :thumbup:
Our first walks are no more than a few 100yds and we used a halti to keep him calm. I have been told to gradually increase to 1/2 mile three times a day over the coming month, when he will have his next vet check.
Before hydro we had to have a vet check at the hydro center to make sure that they were happy to swim him. Halti was in use again, as he gets excited at the pool.
Once in the water his movement was excellent without the weight of his body on the joint, and he managed 37 lengths before showing signs of discomfort.
He also slept properly for only the third night since his op.
The joint was a little swollen the following day, but that is normal with this injury, about 2 hours after his morning walk the swelling had gone.
Keeping him still is now going to be a major problem as he is having small bites of stimulation..
He is limping very slightly more but I would expect that for a few days, he is not stiff after rest however, which must be a good sign for the future


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Week 7

This week has been huge ups and niggling worries.
Hydro sessions on Tuesday and Saturday went really well, Tuesday he managed 35 lengths, Saturday 50 lengths.
Recovery after Tuesdays was excellent and Wednesday he was sound so we increased his walks slightly.
On Thursday he seemed a little sore, so walk lengths were cut again.
We had a visitor on Thursday evening, making him over excited and doing far too much on his leg. In consequence Friday was a very worrying day as he was quite stiff and a little lame.
The joint is now looking a little more stable, but still the walking action doesn't seem right.
Muscle tone is now returning, and walks are generally 1/4 mile x 3 per day
Keeping him quiet is becoming increasingly difficult


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

Week 8

The limp continued into Monday and I nearly canceled hydro on Tuesday. I called the hydrotherapist to ask advice, and she felt we should carry on.
Tuesday he woke up sound, went to hydro and managed 55 lengths.
I have been slowly increasing his walking this week, as of Friday he is now on 3x1/2mile walks, though we will reduce again if the leg seems sore.
He has been showing considerable stiffness on rising sometimes this week, but it usually wears off after a little use.
Hydro Saturday morning went to 60 lengths and he was swimming in batches of 15 instead of 10 to try and increase his stamina.
He really wants to get back to normal now


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Week 9

We have cut back slightly on the lengths in hydro as he was lame after last Saturdays 60 lengths, we are now keeping it to 50 lengths until he sees the vet next week.
There doesn't seem to have been much improvement this week, but he has been on full allowable walks every single day and he has started to want to trot rather than just walk :thumbup: 
This is how he walks now


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

looking realy good there:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Last update
Unless something goes wrong.

Vet gave us the all clear to start building up exercise on the 3rd June.
We are now back up to 60 lengths at hydro and today have had 3 walks of 3/4, 11/2 and 1/2 mile.
Although he is not completely sound, there only seems to be a slight dip in his step once the stiffness has gone. He's also sometimes a little sore toward the end of a walk, when we have increased the distance.
We still need to be careful to stay on flat ground as a twist really hurts him.
He is still very stiff after exercise, but this soon wears off once he starts moving again.
Only another 4 weeks before we can get back to normal.
Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

If anyone is going through the TPLO or TTA, please feel free to add your own diary to this one.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

To follow on from ronas diary ths is one on the recovery from TPLO.This is ambers 2nd operation and have decided to record events etc to hopefully help anyone about to go through with this know what to expect.At the end of the diary i will put up pictures from the day i got her back to the stitches out etc.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 1
Got amber back at 10.00 this morning tbh she is a bit out of it,she walked out herself and was discharged with 10 days antibiotics and tramodol(would have had metacam to but i already had this) the wound was dressed only lightly though im told some surgeons heavily bandage.
Nothing to say really on day 1 as said shes pretty much out of it.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 2
Amber was in quite a bit of pain today,we went into the garden and she did go bothe ends!!!:lol: (last operation it took about 3 days for her to poop which im told is quite normal).
We came back in and she settled but was crying in pain,i got a bit worried as i never had this with her first operation so phoned the vet.
He said to see how she goes as she is already on max dose of tramodol for her weight.
The pain eased in the afternoon and she had some relaxed sleep for the rest of the day.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 3
wow!!! what a difference she woke up wagging her tail and wanted to go to toilet she can weight bare although im using a sling for support at the moment
shes eating and drinking fine and movin well when aloud!!!
Alot less swelling this time compared to her other leg also.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY4
Another good day for amber today she rested well and has also been into the garden foe toilet breaks,she is able to weight bare on the leg very well,she did however decide she would run across the room!!! i jumped up and quickly stopped her and she was fine.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 5
Amber is fine again today she has just got back from the vets she has had the dressing removed and everything looks absolutely fine:thumbup:
I was chatting to my vet and he was telling me that he has himself ruptured his cruciate and was not able to walk for 2 and a half mths!!! he was saying how amazing this operation is and although its down to individual dogs and vets for dogs of simmilar size and weight to amber i would definately reccomend the TPLO.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Ripley is booked in for her operation on Thursday. She will be having the TTA. Up to date she has been okay and still wants to run and play with our other 3 - It's going to be hard keeping her quiet. I'll begin a diary too.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 6
once again a great day she is walking but limping obviously,the leg looks good and she is very happy in herself:thumbup:.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 7
amber is doing great she is walking better by the day but we are still taking it easy,the vet said that she can have a 10min walk twice a day but only in the garden and on a tight leash though i want to wait another week or so as this is what i did last time and all was fine.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 8
another great day she is doing really well considering this is her second time though i think she is starting to get bored now so i am playing lots of mental games with her and seems to be doing the trick,shes off to the vet again on friday for her stitches to be removed:thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Ripley Day1

Ripley had the TTA op this morning. The vet says it went well but she's still pretty groggy. He wants her to stay there until Saturday.

We have opted for a TTA rather than a TPLO. Our vet is a bone surgeon and prefers to use this option. He feels that the recovery is quicker and more successful with a TTA - fingers crossed- we shall see!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Ripley day 2

The vet is pleased with her progress and says she should be home tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Ripley day 3

We have our girl home. She was very pleased to see us and positively skipped to the car. Getting 68kg of dog into the car was tough though. The other dogs were giddy to see her - I can see we will have to keep them seperate, they really wanted to play.

She's now settled into her pen - I'd need a crate the size of stable , so instead I've created a pen using puppy panels.

Mitso's and Rons'a photos were really helpful - if I wasn't prepared for the size of the shaved area, it would have been a shock. She has a nice neat dressing on the area.

She has to take 2 noroclav and 2 tramadol a day.

*Edited to add* she is already weight baring and has been in the garden (on a lead) for a wee. She is settled and happy to lay on either side. The downside - she is bored already and crying for attention. I've given her a stuffed kong to occupy her, but she's not impressed.
Back in on monday for a check up.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Day 4

Ripley woke up at 6am. She went to sleep last night at 9pm, so she's had a good night. She's now crying to go for a walk though, which would be her normal routine. She's not happy that she's only been in the garden. I'm getting worked up about the neighbours too - they winge about the dogs!

She's had some pain relief and I've given her a kong.

Here's a little useful information about the TTA.

So which is better, TPLO or TTA?

Well, if your veterinary surgeon has no experience performing TTAs, as it was only introduced to US surgeons starting in 2004 so many vets do not, you will want to opt for the procedure with which your vet can demonstrate proficiency and results. Many veterinary surgeons perform both TPLOs and extracapsular imbrication techniques, but there are not many who perform all three. If you have the option of choosing between a surgeon that does a TPLO and a TTA, and have an active, large breed dog that would not do well with a traditonal, or extracapsular imbrication, repair, you will want to weigh all the characteristics of both procedures.

Which is less invasive?

The TTA is surgically less invasive than the TPLO. The amount of stifle angle shifting that takes place during a TTA is minimal when compared to that of a TPLO, where the tibia (the weight bearing part of the knee joint) is surgically cut and altered. In the TTA the osteotomy is made into the tibial tuberosity (not a weight bearing part of the knee joint), not the tibial plateau itself, giving dogs a greater ease in healing, recovery and overall success of the procedure.

Which has a shorter recovery time?

The TTA, because it is a surgically less invasive process, has a shorter recovery time than the TPLO. While most TTA and TPLO dogs are able to begin weight bearing within the first 24 to 48 hours postop, TTA dogs continue to improve with time, whereas TPLO dogs often demonstrate a more gradual healing process taking place over months instead of weeks.
Which has less risks of complications?

The TTA carries less risk of surgical and post operative complications, including surgical failure, again due to the fact that the surgery itself is less invasive than the TPLO. The TTA uses titanium implants, which carry less risk of infection, rejection and hold up better than the stainless steel implants used in TPLO. Also, because the TTA is a simpler procedure to perform, there is less time spent in the operating room, which means less of a chance for infection or anesthesia related complications. Ultimately the risk of complications is related to the surgeon performing the procedure, with the rates of complications for TTA being low, due to the simplicity of the surgery, whereas rates of complications from TPLO are higher because of the amount of skill required to perform such an invasive procedure  catastrophic failure can occur when an unskilled veterinarian performs a TPLO.

TPLO vs. TTA for Cranial Cruciate Ligament Repair | Dog Knee Injury


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

She's having a good day. Had her pain relief and settled down now- she seems to be realising that she has to stay in the pen. She had a huge poo earlier. She was only putting her toe down today but then walked around the graden a little - on the lead. She put weight on it then.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Day 5

Ripley has had another good day. She has settled into her routine of garden and bed. She's eating, pooping and weeing normally.

Had a check up at the vets. Everything is healing nicely. He opted for less bandaging so that the skin wouldn't suffer as much, the downside of this has resulted in a swollen hock. So I have to massage her leg 3 or 4 times a day.

Her temp is a little high so she is now taking antirobe.

The vet is very happy with the wound and her recovery so far. She will still need to be kept to minimum exercise on a lead until she is then re exrayed at 8 weeks. If that goes well we can start hydrotherapy.

Back for another check up in 2 weeks. No stitches to take out - they are dissolvable.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 9
Another great day she is moving around very well,she is weight baring well and everything seems to be healing well.
im still surprised as this time there was very little swelling,with her last op zhe had quite bit.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

DAY 10
we were up at the vets today for her stitches to be removed,she was very well behaved and he is very pleased with her progress.we were talking and thinking back to when she was waiting for her first op and the other ligament went,the difference now is absolutely amazing.The scar once again looks very neat.
IWill now update weekly as she is walking ok and hopefully this will just improve.she is due back at willows in 6weeks for final xrays on this leg so fingers crossed shoild all be sorted then:thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

mitso said:


> DAY 10
> we were up at the vets today for her stitches to be removed,she was very well behaved and he is very pleased with her progress.we were talking and thinking back to when she was waiting for her first op and the other ligament went,the difference now is absolutely amazing.The scar once again looks very neat.
> IWill now update weekly as she is walking ok and hopefully this will just improve.she is due back at willows in 6weeks for final xrays on this leg so fingers crossed shoild all be sorted then:thumbup:


How much exercise is Amber getting at this stage?
We've been told with the TTA only minor lead walks around the garden until after the 8 week x-ray, is this the same with the TPLO? Our vet prefers to wait until 8 weeks to xray rather than the recommended 6 weeks as giant breeds don't do well with a general anaesthetic.

Day 6 Ripley is fine - enjoyed her massage this morning.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Day 7

Ripley is doing fine still. She keeps heading for the gate when I take her in the garden - I feel guilty not going any further, but I know its for her own good. She is resting without complaint. The good thing about Irish Wolfhounds is that they are pretty lazy and love their sleep.

She had a treat from the butcher today too - ox heart! And several massages too, the swelling is going down.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Day 10

Not much else to report really. Ripley is fine - so fine that she is beginning to get bored. She managed to break out of her pen last night and wander around the kitchen, so we have added extra fasteners to it.

She's crying a little more - not in pain (in fact she hasn't cried with pain once), but through boredom. We are busy filling kongs and changing wubba toys over etc and I've ordered some bones and trotters from Landywoods.

The swelling has gone down on her hock and the wound looks very neat. 

I'll update occassionally now or if anything significant happens.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I've finally managed to get some pics sorted of Ripley's OP.
This is just after 5 days. You can see that the scar is very neat and healing nicely.


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> I've finally managed to get some pics sorted of Ripley's OP.
> This is just after 5 days. You can see that the scar is very neat and healing nicely.


Wow! that scar is fab! what a neat cut :thumbup:
Ripley looks very happy considering all shes been through- isnt it the same leg as Ronas Alfie?? 
Izzy's is the left rear leg, shes even started sitting oddly so as not to put any weight on it  Just hope she heals as fast as Ripley! :thumbup:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

madferrit* said:


> Wow! that scar is fab! what a neat cut :thumbup:
> Ripley looks very happy considering all shes been through- isnt it the same leg as Ronas Alfie??
> Izzy's is the left rear leg, shes even started sitting oddly so as not to put any weight on it  Just hope she heals as fast as Ripley! :thumbup:


When do you think she'll have it done? Have you decided what op to go for yet? I guess it also depends on what your vet is happiest doing. Ripley has improved even more since those pics. Good luck Izzy Xx


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> When do you think she'll have it done? Have you decided what op to go for yet? I guess it also depends on what your vet is happiest doing. Ripley has improved even more since those pics. Good luck Izzy Xx


Gonna find out what options there are on Wednesday and what/when it should be happening so i'll let you know. Gives me peace of mind reading/seeing how well Ripley/Alfie/Amber have recovered thsnks all :thumbup:


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

week 3 
just into the third week now and amber is doing well she is walking better and is improving all the time.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

2 1/2 weeks

Ripley is healing nicely. She is bored though and has had a dirty protest today and peed in her bed, she goes out regularly, so I don't know why this happened. Whilst her bed is drying out she is sitting on a blanket on the floor with us - she seems very happy.

The poor girl has come into season too so that is kind of a relief - she wouldn't be going out for walks anyway. So I suppose it's good timing.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

into week 4 now and amber is doing great she walks with just a slight limp now:thumbup:
it is harder keeping her quiet but we are managing,hopefully the end is in sight now.


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Might as well start Izzys diary of recovery,
reading this thread helped me alot when i found out about her cruciate and what options were available so i'd like to share my experiences too:thumbup:

Izzy is a 1yr old SBT her Cruciate ligament in her left rear leg needed operating on.She had been limping on and off for a couple of days but that was the only symptom.
Vet gave us painkillers to ease pain but she started to lick paws contantly due to stress.
Decided on today as operation day.We have gone with TTA too as it is less inevasive and quicker recovery time.
Oh and just to add-operation would set you back around £800 without insurance-boy am i glad i insured her!

Took Izzy to vets at 11:30 am she was given pre med and then i had to wait for this to kick in. Izzy barked at other dogs coming into surgery i think this was due to stress as she hardly ever barks(oh and also due to some idiot owner who thought its a good thing to scream commands at an already stressed Mastiff whilst trying to muzzle the poor thing)
Took a while for pre med to kick in but then she became wobbly on her legs and her eyes became bloodshot.
went back into surgery room and then she was knocked out(not literally) while i held her.Vet said he would phone me later to let me know when i can pick her up.
Without reading up here i wouldn't have any idea what to expect but i now know what i can expect with regards to size of incision/recovery and rest and feel much calmer


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Just to add that our TTA is costing around £3000+  I'm just hoping that our insurance will pay for it - they don't have a great track record. She is an irish wolfhound, so I guess price goes up along with the size of the dog


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

My Chow has had TTA on both of her crutiates and cost about £2000 per leg, insurance paid out up to £3000, so we had to find the rest...

Bella responded well to the TTA surgery but I think the surgeon who operated on her second leg may have been more experienced than the first as she seemed to recover much quicker on the second op.

Hope Izzy is feeling better soon


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> Just to add that our TTA is costing around £3000+  I'm just hoping that our insurance will pay for it - they don't have a great track record. She is an irish wolfhound, so I guess price goes up along with the size of the dog





ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Chow has had TTA on both of her crutiates and cost about £2000 per leg, insurance paid out up to £3000, so we had to find the rest...
> 
> ...


WOW!! thats a huge difference in price-a I believe its gets more expensive the further south you go? but what a huge amount im really shocked! vet told me £800 so i just hope it is! Already claiming for her being poisoned so its an on going claim but i dread to think what the cost would be without insurance!

Izzy is doing well thanks Chowchowmum:thumbup

Picked her up at 6pm and she was out of it-scar is smaller than i thought(i will post pics soon)but ugly looking at the mo!
They put a cone around her head cos she kept licking wound-they used dissolvable stitches and left it uncovered(?)
Got her comfy at home wrapped in ablanket. She was out of it for most of the evening til around 2am when she started pawing at the cone so removed it and she was alot more settled. a little whining but over all she seemed quite relaxed.

Gave her painkillers at 6am and she ate a little food.
She keeps looking at me as if to say "what the hell happened?" and seems confused as to why she cant move about so well bless her 
More whining later on so i gave her good scratch round her ears to help calm her

2pm
She actually got up and walked for a few seconds but was really wobbly it scared me! i was snoozing on settee and she must have wanted to be closer to me so i've moved her bed right next to me. gave her another painkiller to ease pain.

4pm
Not been out for a wee yet-which im glad about! the thought terrifies me but she'll do it when she's ready. Fast asleep all wrapped up and i feel exhausted already! Kids keep trying to show their friends her scar so i've banned all friends lol.
Just hope she gets good rest tonight


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Izzy managed to go toilet yesterday -it was easier than i thought lol.
Had a much more restful night last night but trying to get her to lie down in the 1st place was bloody difficult!!!

She slept til 11:30! so she must have been comfy,plus it helped me catch up with my sleep:thumbup:

She's eating well and seems to want to move more today No whining so looks like pain is being controlled well by painkillers.
Managed to open her bowels so im really happy-she seems to be doing so well and seems more like herself today,just dreading when she wants to start bouncing round the house!


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Izzy doing really well-she slept well again last night and seems very settled:thumbup:
Frightened the life out of me by trying to climb the stairs!! so door will have to remain shut from now on-who does she think she is? Evil knevil??
Leg is quite swollen now, bruising is starting to show, but wound is clean and neat (despite her trying to lick the stitches out)Im still amzed at her progress,probably good luck that she's so young therefore will heal faster, thats one thing im thankful for

Really worrying about when im going to have to leave her on her own in the house for a bit as i've not got a crate-but i might buy one when i win the lottery this week:thumbup:


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Izzy seems to think she's just fine thank you very much!
Been in a very playful mood trying to jump up and getting up the stairs on the sneak....very naughty girl-
So have to have eyes in the back of my head from now on,its feels awful to have to stop her from being so bouncy but its very much for the best.
Im glad she feels well but this is where the hard work is(thanks for the warning Rona,Alaun, Mitso and chowchowmum)trying to keep her occupied whilst staying remotely still! She's even started to put paw on the floor although not bearing any weight on it.

Will be taking her to vets for check up on Monday, i think he will be very pleased with her recovery....................................now wish me luck on keeping her still!!


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Went for check up on Monday vet was amazed that Izzy was walking on her leg already!
Incision is healing nicely,no swelling/oozing so vet sent us home with a warning to ensure rest! (easier said then done)
So hard to keep her still but its so important to. Izzy wants to run around like a maniac and jump up at you and i feel awful for not playing with her but it has to be done-so i lie down with her and give her tons of belly rubs

Think we have another problem-she keeps scooting her bum along on the carpet so itlooks like she may have anal gland problems so will mention this to vet when we go back(can anything else go wrong???)


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














dont know if you can see these too well but thought i'd try and show you her wound-very clean incision:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Bit of an update an reflection on the last few weeks for anyone going through this

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/111560-angry-guilty-upset.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/112721-31-2-miles.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/113612-old-cripple.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/116813-help-suewhite-i-need-your-friend-2.html

Alfie's joint has swelled intermittently throughout his recovery, mainly due we think to osteoarthritis though there's been no swelling for the last two weeks. He has also struggled a great deal with going up hills and still does to a certain extent. We are now, somewhere near what I would call a normal walk regime. 
Yes, he still has obvious discomfort occasionally but I am trying to balance a good full life for him with care to not overdo things so that he suffers the next day.
All in all I am happy with the outcome. Alfie not quite so much because he'd like to go chasing bunnies more often :lol:

Pleased to hear that all others on this thread seem to be doing well


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It's been 5 weeks since Ripley's OP. She's doing really well. She was a bit stiff yesterday but that has been the only sign of anything other than positive. We're due at the vets for a check up sometime this week.


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Bit of an update an reflection on the last few weeks for anyone going through this
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/111560-angry-guilty-upset.html
> 
> ...


Aw bless poor Alfie-no doubt he's totally oblivious to all your worries! Izzy seems to think she is just fine!



alaun said:


> It's been 5 weeks since Ripley's OP. She's doing really well. She was a bit stiff yesterday but that has been the only sign of anything other than positive. We're due at the vets for a check up sometime this week.


Glad Ripley is doing well and all goes well at the vets been 4 weeks since Izzys op-seems to have gone fast _and_slow at the same time!  Not noticed stiffness with her but can see her resting the joint at times. keeping her calm and restful has been the hardest thing i've ever done with her!


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,been a while since an update but glad to say amber is doing great.
she went for her 8 week xray yesterday and glad to say he gave her the all clear!! he said the xray revealed better results than he expected and i can now increase exercise gradually each day on lead only for 6 wks after this she can then have gradual unrestricted exercise:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
He said he does not need to see her again as everything is fine with no sign of osteoarthritus.
she is doing 15min walks 4 times a day at the mo and he said gradually increase this:thumbup::thumbup:.
it has been a long 6mths for amber with both her cruciates going but her face when i grabbed her lead for the first time told me its all been worth it.
also thanks to everyone on here who helped prepare me for what to expect.
i see the other dogs on this thread all seem to be doing well which is great i hope this continues,anyone reading this thread that is about to have a TPLO on there dog need any help/advice feel free to pm.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Ripley has had her 8 week check up and xray today - the vet is very pleased with her and says she can begin to go out for short lead walks, gradually building her up to a mile.

I bet she will be so chuffed tomorrow to see a different scene. She's a bit groggy tonight but happy to be home. :thumbup:

The vet wasn't enthusiastic about hydrotherapy - reconned walking was better, so we'll see.


----------



## Joan (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for putting these diaries up. I'm on day 11 with my dog at the moment. The worst bit so far was last night, he's been licking at the wound so I had to put a Buster collar on him. He hates them, I put it on last night and he stood there and let me, but his tail went between his legs and he looked at me so confused and panicked! I just burst into tears!! It was awful, really heart-breaking.

It's good to read that other people are struggling to keep their dogs still and calm...and are feeling bad about it too (if you know what I mean?)!

We're at the vets on Wednesday, I think it will be good news. I'm just worried becasue we live in a flat and can't get out for a walk (when the time comes that we can) without going down steps. I'll sort out a way to carry him if I have to, but he weighs 9.5 stone so I'm going to have to start weight training I think!

Anyway, again, thank you. It's really good to read (and see) how other dogs have done and to recognise some of the things I'm going through - and him too of course!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad the thread has been of help :thumbup:
Have pm'd you


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

This is such a helpful thread: wish it had been around when we went through it with our lad. 

The boy in my sig had two TPL operations: I've never heard of the extra-capsular op: would love someone to explain it.

We just went for what we thought was the best option for him to recuperate fully and be able to run round again. Having his second one go devastated us: it's rare for my OH to cry but we both did when we heard. We knew but it was heart breaking to have it confirmed.

I'm glad we did the TPLs as he was fully recovered and running round the woods again within 18 months of the last op. We were super careful with him and took our time with recovery and monitored his diet so that he was always slightly lean and there was never extra weight for his legs to carry. 

It was nothing to do with his legs that he was PTS, sadly he had spinal tumours.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a brief update on Ripley...

She had her OP done the week before the summer holidays. She is now allowed short lead walks and is soooooo happy about it. The smile on her face is wonderful. Her scar has healed beautifully and her fur is growing back. There is no sign of a limp at all. I'm sure she would love to run off lead for miles BUT we are not risking it. She will have small walks building up gradually for quite some time. I can see the muscles building up in her leg already.

Our vet was quite dismissive about hydrotherapy, which we had intended to do; he seemed to think walking was by far the better exercise. We haven't ruled it out, but for now we are just walking.

Today we are going to take her out in the car for a short journey to a pub for lunch. I'm sure she'll enjoy the change of scene and no doubt the fuss of strangers.


----------



## jen50 (Dec 23, 2009)

what an interesting thread. Thanks everybody for posting their experiences!!

Our Springer Spaniel damaged his cruciate this Monday. I have not got a clue how it happend. He was perfectly alright on his morning walk. I went to the shops, came back and while greating me in the front garden I noticed that he had a slight limp. I felt his paw etc straight away but there was nothing  so I took him for a short walk and it looked ok again. Later on in the evening I called him for his dinner which he did not want (very unlike him) and he could not put any weight on the leg whatsoever. 

I took him to the vet next day and she gave him 2 injections and told me to come back the next day to see if he had improved. He was able to put some weight on his leg the next day but was limping badly.
On Wednesday the Vet was trying to feel his knee again and where it hurts him but our Springer is totally petrified of the vet and just stiffened up so much that any proper examination was more less impossible. He did not make any noises of weather any movement hurt him either. So we had his leg x-rayed. Which cost £260.

Luckely the Cruciate is only damaged and we want to try conservative management first.But the Vet said that it could go either way. And after reading Alfies story I just hope we are going to be lucky and it all works out fine. 
They have quoted £800- £1000 for an operation . More if you go to a specialist. Of course we are the poeple who learn the hard way about NOT having dog insurance. Our other dog is 13 1/2 years old and we always had insurance for him but never neaded it. So we thought we would not bother with insurance for the Spaniel either. More fool us 

Our next appointment at the vets is next Wednesday and no walks at all until then. Fingers crossed !!!


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

jen50 said:


> what an interesting thread. Thanks everybody for posting their experiences!!
> 
> Our Springer Spaniel damaged his cruciate this Monday. I have not got a clue how it happend. He was perfectly alright on his morning walk. I went to the shops, came back and while greating me in the front garden I noticed that he had a slight limp. I felt his paw etc straight away but there was nothing  so I took him for a short walk and it looked ok again. Later on in the evening I called him for his dinner which he did not want (very unlike him) and he could not put any weight on the leg whatsoever.
> 
> ...


, ive got my fingers crossed for you, i hope all goes well for your spaniel..ive been in exactly the same position with my sholey, best of luck to you & keep us posted.


----------



## jameserickson80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, that was tough. I can see you have gave your dog support and motivation. You did a very good job.


----------



## Rubynjadesmum (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I'm new and just joined because my JRT had a cruciate repair on Monday and I would really appreciate some help in getting through this - I've been on the verge of tears more than once already!

I've been very lucky because she has gone into a cage for the 1st time and taken to it quite well until she started licking the wound and I had to put a buster collar on which she hates. She hasn't tried very much to get it off but the sad look on her face is killing me. I take it off for meals and toilet trips so she can have a good sniff at the grass but it goes back on when she goes back in her cage. I've ordered a comfy collar to try so I'm sort of pinning my hopes on that at the moment.

I have 3 other dogs so she needs to stay in the cage as much as possible and also she would jump on the furniture if I left her on her own.

I really feel I need some positive words because I feel really guilty about getting it done - I put it off for a few months because I hoped it would heal on itself, as did the vet, as it was a partial tear it but was getting gradually worse.

I was hoping I could maybe post on here regularly and that might help me through it.

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi
We know how you feel. If it helps to tell us about it, you carry on 
We will help as much as we can.
If you enable your pm facility, I'd be happy to chat


----------



## Rubynjadesmum (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Rona

I've just done that - thanks very much.

I'm now going to go to introductions - I think I should have done that first but I was stressed out


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

One year on.


Well it&#8217;s now twelve months since Alfies Cruciate operation.
The first 6 months were very difficult but we have now settled to what I believe to be a good routine and a reasonable life for Alfie considering the constraints of his gradually worsening arthritis.
The arthritis had already started when he was operated on because his first injury had been 18 months prior to the operation
Routine and care consists of two two miles walks a day with the occasional lunchtime walk, also the odd longer walk of about 4-5 miles at the weekends. Hydrotherapy once a fortnight and Cartrophen injections every 3 months.
I have discovered that any twisting of the leg causes problems, and therefore there&#8217;s no ball playing, chasing around with other dogs or hunting. Walking is now mainly on extend lead, but I have discovered that walking at a very fast pace causes far less discomfort than slow walking,
Certainly keeping me fit!!
He does struggle with uphill parts of any walk, so we try and keep most of the walks as flat as possible, though downhill doesn&#8217;t seem to bother him.
The joint occasionally swells up, but doesn&#8217;t seem to be excessively painful. The swelling normally goes after a few days, but at the end of February, the swelling had been there for 3 solid weeks, so I had to put him back on Metacam for a few weeks. The swelling decreased and he is now off the Metacam again. However, it does now seem quite stiff/uncomfortable first thing in the mornings.
Slight muscle wastage is now visible


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

Day 1

hi my name is amanda i have a 3yr old chocolate lab called yoda and a 1yr old lab called olivia. Olivia had a TPLO done on tues this week and came home on wed. I was so greatfull for the diary that everyone has done as it helped me make a decision on what to do. The ortho specialist did not do tta so we went for the TPLO. So far so good olivia came home and wanted to run about streight away. She has been to garden and did pees and poos. I have found trying to keep her calm is impossible with my other dog being here so my parents are going to take Yoda for a while. I have been putting her in her cage and playing games to keep her happy. I can see the next 6 months are going to be a nightmare. She has been putting her leg down but not weight baring on it as yet.

I am not sure if i should keep her in her cage or can she walk about the living room ok. I will keep a diary on the hope to help other people. Also unfortunatly we did not have her insured as it was our vet that noticed something was wrong with her leg when i took her for a puppy check the same day i bought her Doh :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:.


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

Day 3 (post 0p)

I have had to ship my other lab to my parents because it was impossible to keep olivia calm they just wanted to play all the time. Olivia seems ok however there is significant swelling in her ankle. I feel she may not be resting enough however, it has swollen further over night so i have taken the decision to take her back to the vet. Also the joint is very hot to touch but not red as far as i can see. She is jumping with life as always there is no stopping her. I am making sure there is someone with her 24/7 however this is not enough i am having to crate her a lot of the time. Keeping her busy is also a task. I feel exhausted already. C U tomorrow


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

Day 6 (Post Op)

Things are great. Olivia's Leg is fab she is putting it down and there is no limp. The wound looks great and swelling is gone. The hard part is trying to keep her calm. I feel so bad keeping her in a cage even although she is never left alone. If i let her out she goes streight to her toy box and starts going wild. 

We ran out of Tramadol today and because it is a holiday the vet was closed. It does not seem to be bothering her however, the specialist had said not to stop painkillers for at least 3 weeks. She still has metcam and that seems to be working untill we can get to the vet in the morning. I will keep you all up to date with her progress over the coming months.


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

day 18 days post op

There has been a set back. I was bringing olivia in from the toilet and we have three steps to our back garden. she jumped in and immediatly lifted the leg. OMG. I have watched her walking and she has the leg down with weight on it but i feel it does not look as steady as it looked. The vet specialist is closed nightmare. I dont know what we will do it has cost us almsot £4000 altogether so far. If she needs more x/rays and more surgery i dont know what to do. So sorry about ranting i am panicing. I dont know if the pins moved or cracked would she be limping all the time? thaks for listening i will keep u all posted.


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

steps are realy a problem so soon after a cruciate op, i would say she is still tender on the joint and going up a step has made her feel it abit this time, its hard work i know as ive been there, no doubt there will be a few more little mis haps happening along the recovery road, mine knocked her leg (without my knowledge) not so long ago & i thought i was back to square one, but after a few days rest she was fine again thank god, i did take her to the vet who said she had probably knocked her leg somehow, in my case i was told to give her some of her antiflamatory/pain killers for a few days..that worked. maybe its a good idea to have her on her lead going up steps for now, thats what i did for mine, good luck & hope all is ok.


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for help and advice. Olivia is fine now. She is putting weight on the leg again and no pain. She must have just gave it a bang. We are back on track thank God. I dont know what i would have done without everyone help. Thanks again :smile5::smile5::smile5:


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

34 Days Post Op

Olivia is doing well. we have had a few panics when she limped for a second. Apart from that all is well. Taking her for 10 min walks on the hope that we are up to 15min walks 3 times a day by week 6 as suggested by ortho. She is going in for her x-ray on the 1st june so i will keep everyone up to date. Keeping her calm is a bigger problem .


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

oh golly some of that story wanted to make me cry, but reading of the improvement your dog has made it less worrying for me when i visist my sis.
her lab has gone through op for ruptured cruciate ligament, recently. he got his staples removed 2 weeks ago. his vet has suggested rest for 4-6 months. we are worried because he is 7yrs old and thought that his age wouldv'e affected his recovery, but the vet said he's coming along great, so far, great eh. thank you for doing this diary, makes it easier for us, but it mustv'e been terrible for you to see your dog going through all that, glad he's made a great
recovery.

how is he now?

my sis is his second owner and they kept the name the first owner gave him, parsley.

i thought i would also post a pic of him before his op with his best pal haggis, the cairn terrier.


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

well Olivia has had her x rays and has been given the all clear  the ortho said on the 29th July she can get off the lead as we have now worked up to 45 min walks twice a day. Cant wait. She needs off the lead although i think i will remain cautious. The ortho said to keep an eye on her left leg as it is very questionable i dont think i could go through this again.

Good luck to everyone who gets the TPLO it is well worth the money.


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo (Nov 4, 2011)

How is your dog doing now? I hope the dog has fully recovered.


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

HERE WE GO AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Olivia is back again she is in the vet getting her second TPLO on her left leg this time. I feel more prepared this time. I dont know what i would have done without this diary info. It has been a life saver. We are expecting olivia home tomorrow morning and we have just finished cleaning all the house and her cage ready for her coming home. I will keep you all up to date on how she gets on.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sweetsfudge23sweets said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Olivia is back again she is in the vet getting her second TPLO on her left leg this time. I feel more prepared this time. I dont know what i would have done without this diary info. It has been a life saver. We are expecting olivia home tomorrow morning and we have just finished cleaning all the house and her cage ready for her coming home. I will keep you all up to date on how she gets on.


Im so sorry to hear this  wishing Olivia a very good & speedy recovery  not to speedy though dont want things going wrong   x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

sweetsfudge23sweets said:


> HERE WE GO AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Olivia is back again she is in the vet getting her second TPLO on her left leg this time. I feel more prepared this time. I dont know what i would have done without this diary info. It has been a life saver. We are expecting olivia home tomorrow morning and we have just finished cleaning all the house and her cage ready for her coming home. I will keep you all up to date on how she gets on.


Oh dear. At least you are prepared this time. Must be daunting though.
Good luck with it all


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

3rd Day Post Op second TPLO

Olivia is doing well she is putting the leg down which is great. She has a bit of odema in the ankle but we will rub this to try and disperse the fluid. We are keeping her in the crate as we did with the first TPLO. She does not mind being in there it is huge. Adding a double quilt sealed the deal.


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

11 days Post OP

Olivia is doing well apart from driving us all mad with her carry on. You would not think she had 13 staples in her leg as she is jumping about like a mad hatter. Keeping her calm is the hard part. Her staples are due out on wed which is exciting. I will keep everyone up to date with her progress.


----------



## mitso (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone glad to see the diaries are continuing,has been a while since posting.
Just so you all know who helped etc when amber went through her operations,she died on the 7th of january.
Nothing to do with her legs was quite sudden but she was only 6!!.
Sorry to hijack thread but just wanted you all to know.
On a happier note i have today rescued a beautiful American bulldog called Micha.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi 
I opened an other thread to find some help about my dogs problem
and I was asked to put my experiences in this thread. 
I hope I can help by writing down what is happening now to my great dane
I am sorry for any spelling mistakes I am not perfect in the writing.
my boy Finn 2 year old great dane damaged his knee on 2 of December last year. He and his half brother Jack(1 year old) run across a field playing , Finn run in to a hole and twisted his leg so bad that bottom half of the leg was just wobbling about.
I thought he had broken his leg! But I was wrong. to find out later it was worse than that.
We took him to the clinic the vet done x rays from all directions of the leg. fast surgery was needed. the operation on the knee took 3,5 hours with the unknown outcome!
The vet did all they could do to save his leg. all the cruciate liganents ripped and bits of the bone broke of plus the menisci was shredded to bits and had to be removed. That day I rang up the vets several times to find out how he was later in the evening I was allowed to pick him up. Well the look on my vets face as I walked in the vets room was terrifying I never saw her like that before. when she finely tolled me what was wrong with finn I was in bits..
no walking on the leg or even jumping for the next weeks just out in the garden for a wee and thats it. she gave me instructions and some medication for finn and ask me to come back the day after. the leg was swollen from the top to the bottom like one solid lump it looked more like an elephant leg than a leg of an great dane. as I got him home we put him on his bed and he was sleeping for a wile, than he wanted to go out and than he did not wanted to go out. because of the long op he was still so wobbely on his legs I did not want him to go out in the garden to dangerous! To calm him down I spent the night with him on his bed and about 4 more nights. the following days were absolute brutal to him and to ushe wanted to walk on his leg and he was not allowed to, he started to jump and tried to be the happy self.but how do you tell a dog to stay calm????
Believe me it is hard work! You just cant take him under your arm and bring him in to the garden to have a peehis weight is aprox 70 kilograms and he stands tall on his legs. I am not a tall person so it is difficult to handle him wobbly on 3 legs. well as time past we managed to get a routine in so time after time it got a bit better. every day he gets a good massage on his back and his 4 legs to help the good legs to cope with the extra strain. the bad leg looks terrible ther is no muscle left an you can see his bones it will be quiet some work to get the muscles back but I am willing and I am sure he MY BOY is too!
the operation was 7 weeks ago he is still not allowed to walk on the leg and the leg is still a bit swollenhe trys to use his leg but as there is no stabilisation in the knee it will move in all directions and wont be stable. we did have to weight for so long because of the swelling in the leg but now it has gone down allot so we can go for the next step.
The next step will be on Mondaywe have to take him to the vets and he will get a cast made from his leg. from the cast am orthopaedic will make a brace to fit his leg. the brace will stabilise the knee so it will only move in the normal movement ,that will help finn to walk again. If the brace fits him to perfection, it is not allowed to pinch or rub on him only than we can start on a physiotherapy and hydrotherapy. The hydrotherapy is a problem because there is no one around here with a deep pool for Finn but I believe that will be our smallest problem


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

here are some pics of my boy
hope it is okay to put them in!??


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

unicorn said:


> here are some pics of my boy
> hope it is okay to put them in!??


No problem.
I really feel for you, it must be heartbreaking.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

unicorn said:


> here are some pics of my boy
> hope it is okay to put them in!??


Oh bless him that looks very sore  lovely pup I do hope he recovers well & soon  x


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes it is heartbreaking rona
he is a very nice dog and only 2 years jung!
Great danes have not got such a long lifespan like other dog breeds,most of them live only about 8 or 9 years but for me it is the best breed of all! 
What happened to Finn has not got anything to do with the breed, 
it was just an accident!
A thing like that can happen to any dog.
To find this Forum was a big jackpot for me!! It is a valve for me now ,I can let my worrys out ,talk to other people and maybe one day Finns story will help someone else.On Monday we go to the vets and Finn is getting his cast made from his leg
I will keep you up to date with his progress.

@Dally Banjo :thumbup1:
thank you for your comment on my boy it is very kind of you
we all keep our fingers crossed for him


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Like i sad i was not looking forward to going to the vets
I was right!
Finn had an appointment at the vets yesterday to get the cast made from his bad leg and to make some x-rays, to see how the knee was doing.
Well.he was sedated first ,I was with him all the time as he started to slowly fall asleep. Must say I hate it to see them go to the land of dreams! We carried him over to the x-ray room where he was put on the table.
the first x ray was made but there was a problem with the computer. they could not get the x ray to show up on the computer , it took them a little while to get the problem out of the way and the x ray was showing up on the screen. the door was opened and my vet ask me immediately in, to have a look at the picture.
oh my good I did not believe my eyesit felt like someone hit me with a hammer in my stomach
I could see the screws and the other bits floating around in his leg. two of the screws have been ripped out of there place,a piece from the top of bone, it was fixed with a big screw in place was now behind the knee floating in the flesh!!!
how did that happened? when? 
all of this questions were spinning around my head. We have been so carefully but .why?????? 
poor boy he was knocked out ..there on the table.
I had to find my speech first to ask the vet about it.she turned to me said we have to get all the stuff back out of his leg, before it damages more of the leg I knew it was bad the moment I saw the pic but to put finn thru another operation because I was not carefully enough!!!!??? It hurts !
I didnt want to leave but they got him ready to go in to the theatre so finely I left him 
this was 10.30 in the morning. 
so I left the vets and went home. about 2 oclock in the afternoon I rang the vet finn was okay but still to sleepy and they ask me to call back again later.
everything went on to slow motion wile waiting for the time to pass. looking at the time every 2 minutes does not help and than about at 4.45 one of the girls from the vet rang to tell me I was allowed to pick finn up. it takes me 45 minutes to get to the vets on the way up there I was hoping fore the best.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Finely i got to the clinic.
when i saw my poor boy, he did not look good.all4s were spread out on the floor. His leg was swollen I could only see the plaster over the cut and it was huge lump on the inside of the knee. He just didnt want to move, 4 of the girls from the vets and myself had to get him up. we finally managed to get him in the car with no problems .
they did managed to make the cast as well. 
the vet was not there anymore I didnt get the chance to speak to her .
all the way back home finn laid flat down in the back of the car, normally he sits up and looks out of the windows. At home we got him out of the car, he tried to walk but he was still to wobbly on his legs. finally managed to get him save on his bed .Finn tried to lay down than he got up again, because he could not get comfortable. After a wile he managed to lay down
, he was not allowed any food just in case but. he did have a little drink of water.
with him going up and down like a yo-yo I did not want to take a risk him falling over in the night so I spend the night next to him on his bed. Every 5 minutes he got up. He must have been in pain I think!
He needed to go out for a wee twice last night, so I was holding on to him. To make sure he did not fall.
Back inside same game up turn around and down and he was moaning/ humming the hole night.
Poor boy so here we are again to start all over for a second time.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

here is a picture of the cast, the vet took from Finns leg. I have to send the cast away and the orthopaedic makes a proper brace from the cast for finn.

Please do not look at the next set of pictures
if you are sensitive they might cause distress


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Please do not look at the next set of pictures
if you are sensitive they might cause distress

1. picture the x ray with all the lost screws! The little cloud just next to the big screw on the top left is a piece of bone. The piece was fixt in place with the big screw it belongs to where the arrow is pointing.

2. picture finns leg 1 day post op


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I did send of the cast to the orthopaedic yesterday, so it should arrive today or tomorrow. 
it took me some time to rap it up and pack it secure in a box. I was amazed of the cast, it is only a very thin layerto handle it I would class it as an raw egg.
It would be dreadful if it brakes!!! Cross all my fingers that it gets their in one piece!!!!!It will take some time until we get the proto type of the brace, how long? I have no idea! once we got it, we have to make sure that it fits him, we might have to do some adjustments.but hat will be my smallest worry!:blush: 

Post Operation 2 day
Finn was up and wandered around today he was very keen on going out in the garden, as for him sleeping all day yesterday i was happy to see him like that.he liked his food and his afters aswell.
Just got back from the vet his knee looks like someone implanted a big grapefruit on the inside of his knee but the cut looks very good clean and dry! he hasnt got any plaster or bandage on and he has been very good not to lick at it.
For all the vet is pleased to see that finn can move his leg better than before! But the big BUT she said they could not take out all of the bits from the leg!the small screw is still in the leg and the wire. they did have to cut allot of tissues up to get to the big screw and to take out the bit of bone. the reason that they did not take it all out is because he has got no ligaments left and the knee is just kept together by the muscle and tissues around the knee. more cuts thru the tissue would have made his knee / leg even more unstable, so the bone would not stay in place any longer. Well for me it seems to be the right choice to do what they have done!
I trust her fully.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

post Operation 3 day
the night was okay for finn he got up a couple of times turned around and laid back down so nothing to worry about.this morning he is not having a good day to day. He keeps curling up on his bed and he hides his bad leg under his head. 
Every now and than, he starts whining and humming. I try to put some more frozen peas on the leg to take out some of the heat, maybe it will ease a bit of his pain!?
Maybe because of the swelling in the knee it puts to much pressure on the cut and thats the reason for his behaviour!?
He is on metacam and some antibiotics, the swelling is much worse than when he had his first operation. Just hope he gets better soon.... 
I keep an good eye on him not that he falls sick with a fever or a thing like that.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Update on some pictures from today
please do not look at them if you are sensitive they might cause distress!

i took the photos from between the frond legs to the back , so you can see the different s between the two knees.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Post operation 4 day
His leg looks still bad, not much of a change today. Well I suppose you cant expect all to be okay with in a few days after the second operation.
it is getting harder and harder every day to keep finn calmafter 56 days restricted in the living room and only out for a wee and poo .no other walks, or exercise!!! it must sound cruel to you, you properly think that I am not right in the head!!! but he is still not allowed to walk, or put weight on its leg that is what the Vet ordered ! you cant imagine how I feel about that .cruelty to my own boy .specially that I have got his junger brother here , he is only 1 year jung and needs lots of attention. 
I cross my fingerswith a bit of luck we might get the brace next week, than once he gets used to wearing it and the brace fits like second skin we might be allowed a few steps outside over the weeks I noticed that finn is not all the time responding to my commands,I have been reading about if they get restricted for longer time that you might get some behaviour problems well I have to see


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about amber i cant imagine. Sorry


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

UNICORN

i am sorry for your boy. Olivia had tramadol as well as metcam if you fehe is in pain ask for more drugs dont be scared they wont boter when it comes to charing them for you.

Olivia my choc lab is 6 weeks post op of a TPLO as you have prob seen my diary. This is her second op on the oposite leg. I know it is a nightmare keeping them in and quiet. I had to send my other choc lab to my mum and dads asthere is no chance i can keep them calm together. Olivia is only 2 also her first op she was not even one.

Olivia op on first leg was great but this second one has not been so good i feel she is not putting weight on it as she should at this point nightmare. we are off to vet on tues for more x rays to see whats going on that will be more money as the insurance Protect your bubble have refused to pay out for either leg so i am down about £6500 in total as i have been seing the ortho specialist.

anyway enough of my ranting i hope your dane is feeling better soon


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

thank you sweetsfudge23sweets




Post Operation 5 day
Finns day was not to bad today. He seems to try more often now, to put his paw on the floor.
Cheeky bugger even tried to play hide and seek with me in the garden today. 
Have been watching him, when he walks about trying to use his bad leg. 
At feeding time he stands there with his paw on the floor, but just on the tip of his toe.
to see him doing that, it is only a tiny success but better than no success at all!. i have not see him doing it for 7 weeks. maybe he is doing that to balance himself wile feeding! I dont know?
I feed my boys 4 times a day, he is having his food from a stand with feeding bowels. When ever he is feeding I get the chance to have a proper look at his leg. as they cut on the inside of his knee, the first time they cut nearly at the top of the knee. 
I cant see allot when he is lying down so I check his knee every time he is feeding.he has got no dressing or plaster on the cut and he was again good not to lick at it:
I am a bit worried about his knee because the swelling dos not seem to go down at all. first time round the swelling wend down allot faster, there was still some minimal swelling before the second operation. maybe it is just to much for the tissue being cut again like that trying to get the screws and the bone out.
i still try to cool his knee down with a bag of frozen peas and some special oil to rub in his leg. I have to waid and see.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Post Operation day 6
Well today was not such a success..ever time we wend out for a wee finn was playing up. He kept pulling on the lead like mad. Some how there was no holding him back. Of cause he was putting weight on his leg, trying to pull forward. (Like he had to pull a sledge ) and in the end he was on his bed moaning and humming, so I suppose he over did it today. The way he act earlier lying on his bed, I would say he was in pain. its nerve-racking because you cant tell him not to mess about!. 
I took some pictures today to keep you informed how it looks I will put them in on the end of this post.The knee still looks the same but it is not as hard to the touch ..like the first daysthe knee is getting softer. the cut looks good all dry and closed. I am glad that the vet used self dissolving material to sew up the cut like they did the first time as well. I am just glad that finn is not mad about licking the cut, otherwise they would have to used the metal tacks or other kind of stitching.
For me it is a plus. the cut can heal and they dont have to pull the stitching out and he has not to get there to get stitches out. next week we have to go for a check-up and I cross my fingers that the brace is getting here soon.

please do not look at them if you are sensitive they might cause distress!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Post poeration day 7
Yesterday was a nightmare Finn started early in the morning to mess about. First thing I let him out for a wee, he was trying to run in to the garden. Pulling and hopping on his bad leg. As it is so freezing here at the moment, I did not let him out for to long. Than back inside he jumped on to his bed and around.to see that ..my heart dropped in to my pants.
I did tell him ofnonot really . to be honest I yelled at him to stop! He managed again to scare the hell out of me!!!!
Well he looked at me like he was going to say.
 I have done nothing wrong.. have I ? 
Than a bit later he got up from his bed and run to the patio door and back. Of curse by the afternoon his knee was like balloon. He was just sitting on his bed, looking sorry for him self than. His bed as got higher edges, he likes to sit on there. it must be more comfy for him sitting on it like a cushion. Finn will not be able to do a proper sit down, because of the missing ligaments as soon as he bends his knee the leg is pushing away from the body.
Last night he got the bill for being silly all day. He was not very comfy in the night, I could thee because he keep on getting up and than he laid down again. Plus he was complaining and humming again. He normally does not do that at night when he is okay. 
As it was not all yesterday he started all over again today. It is hard to make him stay on his bed , every day is getting harder and harder! I run out of ideas to keep him occupied . The Cast I send of last week ,is a success. It was made very well by my vet, I am happy that it came out good the first time around. What the orthopaedic did with the cast (the negative copy) of finns leg, now is to remould the positive of the leg. The positive was made last week, that needed some days to dry finely he is working on the brace now. Still cant tell how long it will be until it is donehopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Post operation 8/9 day
There is at the moment not allot of a change in the last two days. I took some pictures of his leg today again. You might can see a little different s if you compare it with the picture from the other day.
The swelling is still bad and I believe it will be for quiet a wile. They cut in to the muscle of his leg as well and he has got stitches inside the muscle. The cut looks good, the stitches slowly starting to dissolve. If I touch the knee it is getting softer to the touch , underneath the skin I can feel the lump of the internal stitches. I can notice the different s from the first operation to now, Finn trys to use his leg more now. Like I said he is trying. but it will not work to put weight on his leg , it will not take the weight it just bends in some weird angle and slips away. I am anxious that he damages his knee more by trying this without the brace.
To give him all the credits after all this time now being locked away, he is still a fairly happy dog. He enjoys the massages I give him and he loves to cuddle up to me.
Tomorrow we have an appointment at the vet for a check up I am not looking to go there because I have to take both boys to the vet and I will be on my own.

please do not look at the pictures if you are sensitive they might cause distress!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Post operation 10 Day
Our appointment at the vets was a success for us today. The vet was very surprised about Finns leg, she did not expect the lesion to be in a fine state like that already! I was a bit afraid about what I could feel now on the inside of finns knee. If I touch it, it feels like they stuck a sausage in his leg. Like there was something in there what doesnt belong there. Before I get to worried about it I asked the vet . She explained that it was quiet a harsh invasive operation, they had to cut a lot of muscle tissue to get to the piece of bone and the big screw. The sausage that I could feel in there, is where they stitched up the muscle. He needed a couple of layers to be stitched up in the muscle tissue, so that is the sausage I could feel now. 
She explained as well that the muscle tissue will take much longer to heal than the outside cut. The lump will stay a little longer. His leg is still swollen like a melon but now it is getting softer to the touch. 
We did have a good chat about the supplements I am going to give to Finnthe glucosamine, msm, green lip mussels extract, herbs and about some other things to keep his knee up and the arthritis down.
An extra good sign.i give him massages all down his legs and he puts his leg on the floor more often now and the muscle in his back leg starting to come back very slowly!


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

Unicorn:

I am so glad your boy is on the mend even though i know you have some way to go hang in there.

Olivia over 6 weeks post op had our last visist to ortho he said she is doing well although i feel she is not using the leg the same as other. However, specialist said x rays look good no probs. We are up to 30 min walks and she is loving it. another 5 weeks untill she can get off lead i cant wait .


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

2 post operation. day 11/12
Finn is getting more and more upset .Every day he makes it more and more harder for meand himself to keep calm. He jumps up all the time now and if he gets away from me in the garden he will not listen. The bugger go's after our poor cat as well now. I think it will be a bit of a problem for the future to make him obedient again! It hurts me… to see him thru the window sitting there crying out like wolf , because he is not allowed out to play in the garden like his brother. It has been 9 weeks and 3 days since he had the last proper run/ walk. Sure he is fed up with being restricted for so long!
The swelling is going down bit for bit. It is still a big lump on the inside that's due to several layers of internal stitches. the knee it is not as hard to the touch anymore, feels like raw turkey leg as the is no fur growing back jet. My vet mention that it will take along time to go and that the two knees always be different now. Just as well his brace will be here any day now. It will be adjustable with Velcro straps and padding on the inside of the brace.

*please do not look at them if you are sensitive they might cause distress!*


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

2 post operation. day 13/14
The swelling of the knee goes down very slow!. I noticed the muscle in the back of his thigh is getting a bit stronger now, since the operation he used the leg more. 
Before they took all the bits out of his knee, he hardly put his paw on the ground. Maybe the Brace will be here tomorrow. I don't like to think about how / if Finn is going to cope with it? On the other hand I don't think he really has got the choice, if he wants to go for walks again …he needs to get the brace on him first. Since the catastrophe happened till today not many people have seen Finn with his bad leg, a small number of People at the vet and one of my neighbor. As it gets closer now for him getting the brace and the chance that we might be able to do some tiny walks soon… a kind of fear comes up in side of me. Cant really make out what the cause for the fear is? maybe …oh I don't know? 
I did take some pictures earlier to show you how it looks today. It is hard to see any differed on the photo compared to theother day ,but it used to be round and now it is a pyramid...when touched it I can feel the different s a lot. It is soo much softer now, the skin in not as tight and shiny anymore. The cuts / scars are still a bit reddish but they look fine.Once the fur has grown back I don't think you will see the scars.

please do not look at them if you are sensitive they might cause distress!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

I took this picture of a knee ( human) from the web and I did some changes to it to show you how Finn knee looks like now if you compare the two you can see there is not much left inside the knee hopefully people can see now was is left of his knee and why a am so worried that he is doing more damage to his knee when he is jumping about.iwe are still waiting for the bracemaybe tomorrow.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

The swelling on Finns knee has gone down very well. The scars inside the knee are still swollen and will be there for a long time. The little screw what is left in the knee can be taken out without an big operation ,the screw moved so much forward it is just under the skin in front of the knee now. So a local anaesthetic will do the trick and a tiny cut will get the screw out!We are so pleased about that !!!
Yesterday the brace finely arrived. I took Finn strayed to the vets to get it adjusted. He did not play right at the vets he was not cooperating at all. As soon we tried to fit the brace to his knee he started to sit down and one of the girls there had to help me with holding him up.Not easy I can tell you he is still a big lump! There are some things what have to be changed on the brace, so it will have to get send back to the brace man.. One of the things is the top on the inside of the brace is to close to the groin ( or what you call it) if he would try to walk it will rub on the inside and might cause some friction burn, so the to will have to be cut down. Than there are two pads on the inside to support the Achilles' tendon they need to be a bit further apart then what they are at the moment. They need to be moved so they sit in the groove under the Achilles.This mornig I tried it on again and finn was very good he di not mess about and I was able to get all the marks done. It is already back in the post to the brace man, hopefully it wont take to long to get it back for another try. Took some pictures so you can see
How that Brace looks&#8230;, red is not my favorite color but for Finn I will love to put some color in our life.:001_rolleyes:


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

The barce


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Post operation 22/23 day
The swelling in Finn leg is going down nicely. It is not as swollen as it was some days ago. The brace is being changed this will take some days.. but i think it will be worth waiting for! His behaviour is not as his best, he keep on ignoring commands. I believe we will go thru some behaviour problems in the future last time as we went to the vets he was making a fuss about another dog on the side of the road. He normally sits there calm and just looks at the dog. he never bothered before to growl or bark. Hopefully that will get better as soon as he is allowed to have a walk, maybe hi is just frustrated of being locked away all the time I just dont know!???
The picture were taken today.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is not much of a change today. I have got some pictures from the brace man it shows how the brace for Finn was made.
From making the leg out of plaster up to the nearly finished brace.






positive cast of the leg


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

my dog sholey looks like she has torn her cruciate, she tore one on her back leg 2months short of 2 years ago, since then i have kept a good eye on her, shes always on the lead for walks and had come on great, but saturday night i let her out for a wee and there was a cat in the garden when i got to her she was limping heavily on the other leg, now she cannot weight bare and i am carrying her for toilets etc, i have her resting and have an appointment at the pdsa tomorrow at 1..i am gutted for her, and have all senarios running around my head


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

The Brace came back today, I am so happy about it!
Instead of going strayed to the vets to fit the Brace..Last time at the vets he was so stiff and didnt want to play, I decided to put it on Finn at home. We still go to the vets on Friday. 
I just wanted to make sure that I was able to put the brace on Finn without any help. It worked okay once I figured out how to put the Velcro straps on. He was not happy first, he could not walk or turn properly because he did not know what to do with his leg. He did not use his leg now for over 12 weeks, as it was no good in our house,we went out side in our garden. Well I was amazed ..Finn tried to walk with it on. He definitely tried to put his leg down to make a step. I was watching him for every minute go past it seemed that he was getting more sure about walking with it on. Sure he has to get used to the brace first, the weight of the brace and the feeling to have something on his leg, must be a big challenge for him now..but I do hope he will get used to it. Every day we going to have a couple of sessions with the brace on just for some minutes at a time. Maybe we CAN walk in to Vets with the brace on. This will be all I can ever wish for!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It will take time and I would imagine it is very strange for Finn to have all that on his leg but soon it will be just like using a head collar, just takes time for him to get used to the feel of it. He must be a very good boy to let you put it on after all he's been through with that leg.

I really feel for you as I know how upsetting it is at times to see them so debilitated, very emmtionally draining isn't it? I read you mentioned paw wax to stop slipping indoors - do you have wooden floors? if you do vet beds are good as they don't slip and you can place then in various area's with small gaps in between and they are good for grip. I still have them in my front room for Flynn, too scared to allow him on the laminate in case he slips and hurts himself.
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=390107477917&index=8&nav=SEARCH&nid=78060817805


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you malmum i will look into it!

It was a big day yesterday Finn did his first walk!
I put the brace on Finn and took him out for a tiny walk with his brother. As the brace is a totally new experience for Finn and for me I thought we use first the neoprene leg without the metal hinges on. So it was much less weight for him to carry. Not that the brace is heavy but it is different without. I managed to put the brace on him, he was not messing about like he did at the vets last time. He just turned his hat so he could see what I was doing. I put on my jacked and he started to get very exited, walking up to the car he was pulling very much. I did not want do hold him back to much, I want him to be exited so when it comes to wear the brace that he knows it is a good thing! We got in the car, I drove of to our favourite place for walks. On the way I kept on looking in the mirror to see what he was doing, I was expecting him not to settle down but he did! He sat down like he always did. 
Ones we got there I opened the door took is collar and let him out of the car, I fixed the lead on the collar and of we went. I could not stop him, his nose was on the floor for a sniff and he dragged me from one bush to the next, but he was just using his 3 legs to do so. His bad leg was up in the air like always! Than he stopped to sniff again on a branch, all of a sudden he put his leg down and I thought he put weight on it, but I wasnt sure if he really did or not?
To my surprise he lifted his good leg to have a wee.his bad one took all the weight! I could not believe to see that! A few steps further he did it again this time I was worried that he over did it, because he started to wobble allot. Finn carried on hopping about like he has doing for the past 3 months and every now and than he put his leg on the floor. I must say to see him like that drove tears in to my eyes and there was a big lump in my throat. Every now and than he looked up to me and he was wagging his tail like he wanted to say  can you see I can use my leg! we were out for about 15 minutes about 50 meters up and back than I decided to take them back home as it started to rain. At home I took the brace of him and he laid down on his bed and he fell a sleep straight away. It must have been like a marathon for him, he slept for about an hour than he got up and had a drink. I was watching him, he was wagging his tail again. Like a child who did get his favourite toy for Christmas.
I just hope we can achieve our goals, so he can have a better happier live. 
ONE step at the time!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Took Finn out for a walk yesterday and today. Both times he was very excited to get the brace on his leg. It seems he already connect the brace with going out for walks. We went to our favourite place not for long today as he was very exhausted after 10 minutes yesterday. He was not walking. more or less hopping this time. I suppose he needs to learn how to use his leg again. Tomorrow we going to see the vet , and than we will see if the brace is okay like it is now! As for me it fits there are no markings on his leg or it does not rub so far, I am very pleased about that.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done Finn what a brave boy he is. I know what you mean about lifting the good leg and taking the weight on the repaired one, I remember when Flynn first did that with the new hips - very scary indeed and you wonder if you should let them don't you. What progress though and just goes to show he has no pain to be able to do that. I used to look the other way, couldn't watch Flynn do it, lol! 

Beautiful days on the horizon for some lovely recovery walks - well done both of you for getting this far!


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

We had to go to the vets today to get the brace check on.
As we got to the vets I went in to ask how long it would take, well we were the first to be called in. So I walked up to the car to get my boy out of the car. Got Finn out of the car,
as I turned around to go to the door there was my vet and another vet plus one of the nurses already waiting in front of the door. Walking towards them they sort of looked at Finn with this. Say.. strange look. I could not really make out if the looks were of the good nature or weird ones? They asked me to do some more steps with Finn, than they made me stop and they came closer to have a good look at the fitted brace! There was no talking going on at that time, strange!!!!.
It made me fell very uncomfortable not knowing what was going on!
All of a sudden my vet called out PERFECT! Looks great, fits, good function!

OMG! My heart dropped in to my pants but  what a relieve ! That the brace was okay this time around! 
Than we were asked to go inside. In the treating room my vet asked me if I could take Finns brace of.
I did but I did not know why? She explained to me she was looking for marks from the brace on his leg. She was looking for red skin or scour marks. At that time Finn was wearing the brace for about 1,5 hours. One hour alone for the trip down to the vets. But it was looking good , she tolled me that I need to keep my eyes open for any marks, so he will not get any sores. My vet wants to see us again in about 3 weeks from now. She wants to give Finn time to get used to the brace, learning to use his leg again. He will still be on metacam for some time, specially now after 12 week of not using the leg , he started to hold it in a bad way what was comfortable for him, to undo the bad way will be a bit painful for him. All the muscles and the tendons have shrunk over the time and now they will be stretched, pulled when he is wearing the brace and it will cause him some pain. But once he has got some muscle back on his leg we can slowly move the painkiller out and he will only get some if he is in pain. 
But for now we have to take the days as they come.
ONE STEP AT THE TIME!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Isn't it a lovely feeling when the vet smiles, lol! 

Wonderful news and so glad Finn made such a good impression today - what a star!


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo (Nov 4, 2011)

Going on an operation is such a stressful decision. I would also choose the conservative method first before going in any operation.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Finn has got his brace now for 7 Days. He is having 2 walks a day each about 10 to 15 minutes long. It does not seem to be that long but it is all he can manage at the moment. For the first walk he is always very fast going in to the car and he trys to pull allot on the lead while out. Most of the time he uses a hopping motion to get forward but he puts his bad leg down to do so. The vet said that it will take time for him to get back to use his leg and the muscle will take some time to get back to normal as well. If they will come back properly I dont know!?
The thing what concerned me most is every now and than he stands on his bad leg to have a wee! Even with the brace on his leg it makes my gut turn to see him do it! I am so terrified that something will happen standing on the bad leg. When we go for the second walk in the late afternoon he has difficulties to get in to the car, it takes him a few attempts to get in to the car but no problem to get out of it. Back at home he always sleeps and he rolls on his back all 4s stretched out. He did not do that for a long time, so it seems to me he enjoys the walks.
The good thing he has already got the connection with the brace as soon as I touch the brace he is there hopping about, waiting for me to put it on him! Well most of the times he is so exited that I have to calm him down first before I can attempt to put the brace on.The brace is a good fit so fare he has no skin damage, no rubbing okay there is a little red skin on the bottom of the leg by the Achilles but I believe it is more the tight fit. It has to be very tight on there so the brace will not slip. Every day he is getting more and more happier going for his walk.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Update on Finn
Finn is doing okay with his brace, he goes mad when it take it to put it on him. Finn knows exactly that we are going for a walk if he let me put the Brace on him. Some times he just wont stay still so if he is not calming down I take the Brace away and we are not going out.
I just cant take the risk of him hurting himself jumping about or me not putting on the brace properly and he gets sores. All the time we have to practice for him to stay calm, not easy with him being so full of beans! 
He is still using a more or less hopping motion and not walking properly but he seems to use his leg more and more. The muscles in his leg and bum start getting stronger but he cant do more than 50 meters, after that he is just to tired to do anything else.Hopefully he will get stronger with a bit more practice so I can take him out for a bit longer.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah bless him sweet boy, he's getting there but these things take time don't they? It must be very sad to see him get all excited and then not be able to walk very far and worn out  poor baby if only you could fast forward a few montbs eh?
Has he ever had hydrotherapy? Maybe he couldn't just yet anyway or you may not have one near but it's great for building muscle in a gentle way. I'm sure you would have done it by now but just a thought.
Hugs from here to the big brave lad.


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Update 
It is 4 weeks now since Finn got his brace
Finn is doing fine with his brace. He loves his walks especially now were the weather picket up. We cut down on the Metacam as well. On Saturday we all went out for a family walk as my husband was at home for the weekend. The weather was great and Finn did a longer walk than what he we normally do. He was in the garden as well but he must have done more the what he could take because on Sunday morning his knee was like a balloon. There was allot of fluid in the knee and it was very hot by the touch. 
So no walks on Sunday for him, I tried to cool his knee with some frozen peas all day and he was restricted to his bed. Only a small pee in the garden. Today the swelling has gone down a bit but it is still sore, I can tell by the way he is walking. We went out for a tiny walk this morning and he seemed okay. The knee is still a bit swollen right now, but he walks better again. It worrys me allot because I dont know how to keep it better under control how much he is walking.and there are lots of cats around he likes to chase them thru the garden but he is okay with my cat. 
On Friday we have another appointment to see the vet, she wants to see him every couple of weeks now. We cant expect to much of recovery because of the permanent damage to his knee but with checking every so often we can make sure things go okay.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I wonder if it's worth e mailing Prof Noel Fitzpatrick with Finns progress to see if he would do anything differently. He lectures the world over and is not only an inventor but crosses boundaries other ortho specialists don't.
Veterinary Practice & Hospital | Specialist Orthopaedics + Neurosurgery | Fitzpatrick Referrals
They always reply to e mails and I just wonder if he would have done anything differently for Finn.

Worth an e mail I would think and nothing to lose!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

My dog a JRT is due to have an op on her cruciate ligament this week. Vet has advised she needs this as she has been hopping on 3 legs for about 6 weeks, can weight bear slightly if she is standing but is not using the damaged leg for walking running etc. Now while this must be causing her pain or discomfort, she does not show this and is for all intents and purposes is her normal hyper self (apart from running on 3 legs only). She can still swim in a lake, run for 4 miles etc. However at night we are noticing she cannot jump up onto the sofa.

I am worried about how we are going to manage her post op. Vet advised it may take 3 months or so for her to recover and that she needs contained and only taken into garden on lead to do her business. I have no idea how we are going to prevent her from trying to get up the stairs or jump on furniture etc. I am also very worried about the huge change to her daily life. At the minute she is out with us every day, very very active wee dog and just loves running free in a big field or forest. Obviously once she has this op done that will be the end of that for a while. 


Do all dogs with cruciate damage need the op? What would happen if she didnt have it done? I suppose I am trying to weigh it all up in my head, its not holding her back at the moment and she just hops along on 3 legs, as opposed to an op with a 3 month recovery period (during which I am not even sure I can manage to do what vet is telling me)
Any advice is appreciated as she is a much much loved family dog and we just want to do what is best for her. 

Thanks and apologies if I am rambling here lol


----------



## unicorn (Jan 13, 2012)

Update
We went to the vets last week to have Finn and his brace checked up. Everything is okay, the brace sits great. He is still not walking properly ,he is still doing a kind of rabbit hopping but the vet said it is okay as long he can manage like that. It will take a long time for the knee to heel. His knee will be become stiff in the end, because of the damage. To hear that was quite a shock for me but we have to take it how it comes! The missing bit of bone will be replaced by the body with new growth of material and in the end the knee will not function any more. I was talking to the vet about a knee replacement but there is to much damage of the hole structure and Finns bones are to brittle there would not be any chance to get a replacement done.

Thank you Malmum for the link I will have a look at it


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

our 9 year old JRT had her cruciate operation on 12th April. 

Have to say she has just recovered fantastic so far. 

First and second day she was a little doped up from the painkillers etc and off her food. 
From her third day onwards she has been great. I had been very worried about how we were going to try to contain her post op given that she is very energetic but it hasnt really been a problem. She seems to know what she can do and what she cant and shouldnt be doing! 

The only problem has been that she is just itching to get her lead on and go for a good run with us......... I have tried to fool her little, we put her lead on, carry her out to the car and then take her to mums for a wee visit. It has kept her happy enough, at least she gets a change of scenary!

Hoping to start to take her on short walks over the next two weeks or so. 
So yes, I am very pleased with progress so far and cant believe how much I was stressing out before about the op.

Oh the things we do for our dogs xxx
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

shelly11 said:


> our 9 year old JRT had her cruciate operation on 12th April.
> 
> Have to say she has just recovered fantastic so far.
> 
> ...


Am glad things are going well for you.

My dog, Toby had his op on 28th March & seems to be doing well. We've confinded him to a crate as we have another dog & the pair of them constantly chase each other, run around & rough play so we had to make sure he was resting properly.

We have just started letting him out in to the garden (leashed still) & supervised for shoprt periods (when it's not bl**dy raining!) which he loves. He gets very excited when he sees his lead & 've had to be very firm with him & tell him to 'wait' or he will start jumping around which is the last thing I want him to be doing.

One thing has been a brilliant investment is my portable ramp, it's been fantastic for getting him down the steps in the garden & for getting him in/out of the car when he has to attend his check up & fopr when we start hydro sessions.

Poor Toby has done ever so well, he must be so bored at times although I don try & make sure he has a bit of play, kongs, chews, cuddles, etc to help with this.

He has his 6wk check up next week so fingers crossed everything is going ok, am still worrying though


----------



## rorypaton (May 16, 2012)

As a new member to this forum, and as a vet, I am glad to see that people have good experiences on the whole from the treatment at their local vets. Cruciate ligament failure is a vast VAST topic in itself and after 15 years of practice I am still amazed at the progressions in treatment. I use both extracapsular repair techniques as well as TPLO, but mainly TPLO now due to the more predictable outcomes and return to athletic function. It is important to remember though that no matter what you opt for, be it conservative management, extracapsular repair, or some variation of TPLO ( TTO/TTA/TWO/MMP there are many abbreviations of them) your dog will always develop a greater or lesser degree of osteoarthritis. In the main, the cruciate will fail as a result of deterioration over time with wear and tear, often categorised by increased stiffness after rest, reduced exercise tolerance and will then suddenly 'appear ' to fail as the last few fibres are torn. The top of the shin bone is not flat in dogs ( unlike humans) but it slopes backwards. It it is the cranial cruciate ligament's job to haul the bottom of the thigh (femur bone) up to the top of the slope at the front of the shin bone (tibia). If this ligament fails, the thigh bone then slides down the slope on top of the shin bone WITH EACH STRIDE, and starts to grind on the cartilage at the bottom of the slope at the back edge of the shin bone. That is why Cartilage damage is a common problem that follows, either at the time of injury, or later, days, weeks or months afterwards. It is common for surgeons to 'release this cartilage ' at the time of any surgery to stop it being 'squeezed' later on. Personally, with the research that is out there, I still leave healthy cartilage alone during a TPLO. I feel that once I have tipped the slope forward to stop the bottom of the thigh bone sliding around so much, there is less chance of the cartilage being injured, and the cartilage provides more stabily in a joint that has already been injured. Technically there is a risk that the cartilage may be injured later on, but I have only had 1 in 130 that has done this, and I always tell the client. I am NOT a specialist, just an enthusiastic GP vet with a passion for orthopaedics, trying to offer cost effective alternatives for clients who cannot afford specialist rates of my more educated specialist peers. I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## sc001 (Jun 16, 2012)

rona said:


> This is a diary about Alfie's recovery from Extra-capsular cruciate repair.
> He originally damaged his cruciate in September 2008. It was only a minor injury, so we decided to go for conservative management.
> This entailed rest for 8 weeks and then a very gradual increase in exercise. After the first 8 weeks he had two visits a week for hydrotherapy.
> His recovery was amazing, after 6 months we could walk our normal length walks approx 6 miles. I had been warned by my vet that there would always be a weakness there, and unfortunately with the snow in January 2010 his leg went again.
> ...


Hi,

i think my dog might have same problem, the doctor explained it but i cant remember the name of the injury, but it is to his left knee. im just trying to figure out what the level of sevirity but reading your history.

is your diary from day one after the surgery or from when the medication or accident began?

basically my dog casulaly limps on one leg, doesnt have any noticable pain just discomfort, and if he wants to he can walk fine and even run, when i put the harness on hell pull with great power on both legs, only when hes casually walking slow he would limp and when he stands hell lift injured leg off the ground. today he seemed abit better then yesterday, and im hoping the medication will solve it:crazy:


----------



## sweetsfudge23sweets (Apr 1, 2011)

Just an update on Olivia she is 8 months post op. This was olivias 2nd TPLO. she has had both legs done by an ortho specialist which the insurance did not cover. Nightmare. Anyway i am glad to report she is doing better than ever. She is 2 yrs old and she is now like a puppy loving life. SHe still does not feel confident jumping onto the bed or off so we dont encourage it better to be safe than sorry. I am so glad i opt for the TPLO although more expensive it has been so worth it and i would recommend it to anyone. I hope all the dogs that have had there ops are doing well.


----------



## chinoo (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done Well done Well done:thumbup:


----------



## umajane (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
This thread has been great  Leila has just had her cruciate ligament repaired on Friday and I'm hoping that adding my experience on here will help someone.

In Sept 2012, Leila (small-med sized) was pushed over by a large dog and sent rolling and started limping on the left leg from there. It would come and go over several weeks and when we took her to the vets, after xray and feeling during sedation, they advised she had cruciate ligament rupture.

We decided to go for the conservative measure as she was a small dog (overweight at 9kg) and went to hydrotherapy once a week for about 14 weeks. After the first 2 sessions she was already going around without a limp so after 14 weeks she seemed back to normal and we thought to give the hydro a break. Unfortunately, we put her back to exercise way too quickly and at the end of Feb '13, she started to limp again in her left leg. Three days later of crate rest, her right leg went completely. So she was now relying on her left leg completely.

*Day 0*
We took her to the vets who was able to do the surgery last Friday and they decided to do the right leg as that was in worse shape. The insurance has confirmed will cover with direct claim with vets (they already paid out 10 hydro sessions no problems). 
During the surgery I received a call and was asked whether they had permission to complete a trochlear groove deepening as hers was very shallow - more shallow than they thought when they looked at the x rays. So I agreed. With hind sight I wished that I'd gotten the surgery done in the first place!

*Day 1*
She stayed overnight and we picked her up Sat morning. She had her happy panting face on (probably still high on the pain drugs!) when she came out with a pretty bandage (I think it was a Robert Jones type bandage with lots of fluffy stuff underneath). She was fairly woozy in the car and when we got home and whined none stop (bar a couple of hours) until 6am Sunday! She wee'd ok holding up the leg a few times that day. Antibiotics started immediately.

She was given a huge clear cone coming out of the vets, which she hated so I swapped it with the Comfy collar we used when she had her spay done 1.5 years ago. We realised a few hours later she was able to reach the back paws and had pulled her bandage down by about an inch or so revealing the top of the wound. I think she was pulling because something on her leg was driving her crazy (probably itchiness). She was given a corner of the bedroom fenced off and I put on the Comfy cone instead. She hated this also! All night she cried and I'd get up and fuss her a bit and itched her leg which eventually sent her to sleep for an hour or so only to wake again bumping into everything. I even tried playing baby lullabies and mozart from YT!

*Day 2*
Eventually rang the vets at 6am to ask if I could take the bandage off, which they said was fine although I'm booked in for wound check on Monday. Took the bandage off and gave her a good gentle itch all over and could see that she was starting to get a shaving rash poor thing - same as when she was spayed. Put the Comfy collar back on and realised that she could reach the bottom of her wound so folded up a small-med towel and bandaged that around her neck which seems to work ok. Fed full raw meal, gave all meds and she drifted off to sleep a bit more happily. Gave tramadol, loxicom and antibios (pills wrapped in a flatten bit of melted cheese nom).

She was a lot better for the rest of the day. Only whining occasionally at the absolute frustration of not being able to itch herself, at which point I'd either give her a little itch, put some aloe vera on or do a hot-cold compress session. We'd put her away and went out for a few hours no problems. No weight on the leg at all, she holds it up a bit to the side like the first day.

In regards to the hot-cold compress, the vets advised that this is something to start immediately after getting home to aid the healing of the wound. Using frozen peas and a wheat bag, you do a few mins cold and a few mins hot and repeat 3-4 times in a row. Then you can repeat this a few times a day. She seems a lot happier after doing this although there was a slight discomfort when either was held for a long period. (You must test the hot/cold item on yourself for several mins to make sure it's acceptable). Right now, with the comfy collar and towel around her neck, she's happily snoozing.

We also picked up a birthing pool to do hydro at home  They generally come with water pump and hoses and such which is ace. I'm a big fan of hydro and birthing pools (26" depth, 700-800ltr) are easier to fill than 8ft pools (2400 ltr) and she was just too tall for the bath (12" at the shoulders with the overflow it was not working)! She has a little life saver floaty jacket like they use at the big hydro places so I'm looking forward to this and the summer time.

Night all x


----------



## umajane (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## umajane (Apr 19, 2011)

*Day 3*

We went and got the stitches checked, everything was ok.

*Day 4*

She's started to use the leg a little now

*Day 5-7*

Using the leg even more! :yesnod: She's lost weight too which is great from 9.2kg on Friday last week to 8.7kg today.


----------



## MrsKav (Oct 3, 2011)

Have just been reading through everyones's experiences.
Taffy, my 18 month old sprocker is booked in tomorrow for a cruciate op - he's having the lateral suture. I'm so upset and worried about him and his recovery.
Would be great to hear from anyone who has been through similar.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MrsKav said:


> Have just been reading through everyones's experiences.
> Taffy, my 18 month old sprocker is booked in tomorrow for a cruciate op - he's having the lateral suture. I'm so upset and worried about him and his recovery.
> Would be great to hear from anyone who has been through similar.


Hiya.

That's basically the same procedure that Alfie had. Feel free to ask anything. Via pm if you'd prefer. I like to help where I can


----------



## Robinmarsh321 (May 6, 2013)

My dog also had the tradtional surgery done in 2011, he is a lab mix. I did not have any recovery problems like you are describing. The only thing I can think of is a meniscus issue. I suggest you join yahoo ortho-dogs, there are alot of knowledgable people on it, they may be able to give you more insight. 
And, yes you could still do a TTA or TPLO but I would want to know why this surgery didn't work if that is the case. Did you use an orthapedic surgeon?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Robinmarsh321 said:


> My dog also had the tradtional surgery done in 2011, he is a lab mix. I did not have any recovery problems like you are describing. The only thing I can think of is a meniscus issue. I suggest you join yahoo ortho-dogs, there are alot of knowledgable people on it, they may be able to give you more insight.
> And, yes you could still do a TTA or TPLO but I would want to know why this surgery didn't work if that is the case. Did you use an orthapedic surgeon?


To whom are you referring where the operation didn't work?


----------



## Rosies mum (May 21, 2013)

My beloved chocolate lab has an appointment this Friday with a specialist for a ruptured cruciate ligament, I think he does keyhole surgery. Has anyone else's dog had this and how much was it? :sad:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Rosies mum said:


> My beloved chocolate lab has an appointment this Friday with a specialist for a ruptured cruciate ligament, I think he does keyhole surgery. Has anyone else's dog had this and how much was it? :sad:


That's fairly new isn't it? 
I'm sure it wasn't available when Alfie had his op


----------



## Rosies mum (May 21, 2013)

I guess it may be.....or a lot more expensive! The trouble is she had a slipped disc 2 years ago which resulted in nerve damage so our normal vet won't touch her in case her condition is made worse. It's so sad as she's such a lovely dog, we've only had her 2 years and she was 7 when we got her, I thought I'd have her for at least another 7 and we've had problem after problem! She's my first dog (other than my parents owning dogs) so I'd anything for her, but not if it's going to cause her problems.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to all for sharing their recovery stories. My much loved fit and healthy ten year old heeler x (27kg) has a partial tear to one cruciate. This has been a very hard decision as to how to proceed. He is an older dog and I don't have insurance. He wasn't hopping lame, was in fact quite comfortable if not being walked, but I decided against conservative management. I considered all the ops, he is borderline in terms of weight for a lateral suture, but have settled on TTO, which happens tomorrow. I am 2nd guessing my decision totally, it seems so wrong to take a happy and relatively mobile dog and disable him totally, but I am hoping for a better long term result.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

You may be saving him from arthritis in the future by operating fairly swiftly.
Good luck.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

rona said:


> You may be saving him from arthritis in the future by operating fairly swiftly.
> Good luck.


Thanks, I am hoping to minimise it as much as possible. I guess only time will tell if it was the right call. There is so much conflicting opinion and advice out there....


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought I'd start posting on this thread, for my own interests more than anything!

Bo had her TPLO today. She staggered out like she was drunk and hasn't moved since we got back an hour ago, bless her. It all went perfectly and the X-rays looked great. 

The op nearly didn't happen as one of her anal glands is/was still slightly infected. So they flushed that out first when she was under and she has another big course of anti-biotics to clear that up. Hopefully it won't be a problem.

Now, hopefully, onwards with the long road to recovery so we can eventually get back to normal!!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

We are nearly 24 hours post-op now. She's much more steady on her feet now but not showing any inclination to use the operated leg yet. She's eating well but not drank anything since we got in, nor has she toileted.

Vets tomorrow AM for a dressing change and I need to pick up a Buster Collar. I don't think she'll tolerate wearing one, but I won't know until I try! she's not touched the leg and I doubt she will but best to be safe than sorry? I think I'd prefer to have one just incase.

Edit: She finally had a wee at 7pm! who knew a wee could be so exciting? I'll be dancing when she finally poo's!


----------



## Daffers (Jul 22, 2014)

Instead of a buster collar try a pair of childrens pyjama bottoms with one leg cut off - we used this on my dog Herbie who also hates buster collars, long socks also work well and leggins cut to suit. Mind you we are convinced that he just likes dressing up 
Hope things improve soon - we've got 4 dogs, 3 have had cruiciate ligament ops. 1 was a botchit job by the vet and we got a second opinion and it was sorted out, 2nd one (Herbie) broke the same leg a few days after his op - he was standing still one minute the next he took off across the garden and that was it, 3rd was actually very successful and 4 years on doesn't have a limp or anything.
It was only Herbie that would tolerate the various pieces of clothing though


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 4 post op

Things are going well. Bo has perked up a lot. She's not shown any inclination to walk on the leg, but it looks as if she's doing a bit of toe touching when standing. She's laying on the operating leg (has been since day 1) and scratching with it and doesn't appear to be in any pain.

She has taken her dressing off a couple of times which I've replaced.  Trying to avoid putting the Buster Collar on as I know that will freak her out.

The incision site looks great. A bit of bruising on the leg but that is to be expected.

Still no poo or any signs of it!!!

Edit: she pooped just now!! exciting! she's also back to her irritating self, right on form......it's going to be a long couple of months!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry I've only just found this is where you are posting about Bo. 

How is she walking, does she hold the operated leg up still? I've not come across that, mine have always walked on the leg straight away although carried on toe pointing at rest for some time. What is she having for pain relief? Mine had Rimadyl and tramadol for 7 days then just Rimadyl. Not pooing for 4 days might indicate she isn't comfortable to squat/bend the knee. You can get soft buster collars if you should need one but sounds like she is doing well leaving the wound alone. Glad she is feeling brighter.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Toby didn't have a poo for days, I was becoming obsessed with it .... but he went in the end so try not to worry.

Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Day 6

Nothing much to report really. Apart from the fact that Bo is being a demanding pain the arse! she was good pre-surgery because she had access to the garden (including the rat infested stream she spends a lot of time in) but now she's restricted, she's bored. 

My ortho vet said they can start going for 10 minute walks straight away but I'm in two minds about it so early on. It's like dodging a gauntlet of cats around here and I'm a bit paranoid about her lunging. So I'm torn!

She's weight baring a lot more now which is good.

Edit: we went for a mega short walk, maybe 15 houses down and back? at a dull slow pace, which is easier said than done with this grey Tazmanian devil. However, she did some sniffing and eyeballed a cat for a few minutes and has slept since. You know you have one very bored dog if that tired them out!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

With Toby I split his meals into 6 portions a day & put them in small kongs to help.

We also did a few games which just involved him touching targets with his nose or paw, findining a bit of sausage under cups, he had chews, taught him to select toys ... lots of things that made him use his brain rather than move around. 

I was always worried about pheasants as he loved chasing them & my area is full of them


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

1 week post op

We've reached the 1 week mark and it's all been plain sailing so far, touch wood! she came off the Tramadol about three days ago and there have been no signs of any pain.

The leg looks great; no fluid/bruising. She's left her dressing on and the wound will be kept dressed until the stitches come out.

We are doing 5 minute walks 2-3 times a day. She's been better behaved since I've started doing this.

Just wish the next 5 weeks would hurry up so we can start doing a bit more!

Edit: she lunged quite hard at a lurking pigeon when I took her in the garden. Little fecker. Hopefully that won't cause a problem.



Pic of her just after the cheeky lunge. She's lost her thunder thighs; those legs used to be rock hard!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

2 weeks 1 day post op (pic taken Sunday)



Quick Bo update. Doing very well here - I'm shocked at how plain sailing it's been (touch wood) so far. Stitches are out, leg looks perfect. I've started reducing her Metacam from a 20kg to a 10kg dose today which I'll do for the next week or so until she's off it completely.

We are doing 2-3 10 minute walks a day. Just round the block. Kind of dull but she seems to have accepted it. That is all we will be doing until she goes back for follow up radiographs in a months time.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow thats excellent news. Looking good Bo :thumbup1:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bo walking vid, 3 weeks 2 days post op


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Bo walking vid, 3 weeks 2 days post op


That's really good :thumbup:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

:thumbup1: Looking good. How about when she is standing does she put her foot down or toe point?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> :thumbup1: Looking good. How about when she is standing does she put her foot down or toe point?


Foot is mostly on the floor - very little toe touching. I can tell she isn't 100% weight baring on it when standing, but it's a massive improvement from the initial injury when she was holding it up all the time. So pleased with everything so far!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Grey hairy one update. Now 6 weeks post op.

Had our X-Ray's today - the osteotomy has almost completely healed and her recovery is actually well ahead according to the specialist. Plate and screws all in perfect place.

Can now slowly increase exercise. We can now do 15 minute walks 2 or 3 times a day for two weeks, then 20 minutes for 2 weeks, then 25 for 2 weeks. He said at the end of that 6 weeks she can then go off lead....the thought of which panics me ever so slightly. I'll make a judgement call nearer to the time and introduce it very gradually for very short increments!

Overall though, couldn't be better!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sounds like she has been a star patient - well done both of you :thumbup1:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sounds like she has been a star patient - well done both of you :thumbup1:


Thanks. She has been brilliant! couldn't have wished for better.....now is just time to pray the insurance pays up


----------



## JessicaSearle (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the information, actually all this stuff is really hard for me to find outside.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

When did you TPLO people let your dogs off the lead?

We'll be 12 weeks post op next week and the vet said it's ok to go off lead. I've given it a fair deal of thought since her 6 week x-rays and taking into account her personality, I think it's too soon. We are on two 25 minute walks, so 50 minutes total. We are increasing it by 5 minutes every 2 weeks; so next week it will be two x30, then x35 two weeks after that etc.

Fitness wise before the surgery, we were doing 1.5-2 hours worth of walking per day, so obviously fair bit more than the relatively sedate walks we are doing now.

Bo's not the sort of dog who just trots along off lead. She runs, hunts and doesn't generally do slow. So as you can imagine, as she hasn't been able to do this since the end of July, my concern is I can't just leap straight into off lead. It can't be good going from lead walking for months to running suddenly.

I thought about maybe introducing the Flexi next week so she can get a bit of trot? after a month on the Flexi we would be on x2 40 minute walks, so getting back into the 'normal' territory for us. To me this makes sense from a muscle development perspective.......thoughts??


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Fab letter through the post today - PetPlan paid up! was a bit paniced due to an exclusion she had on her policy, so very happy right now 

Just hope I don't have to claim for anything else til it renews cos it's all gone


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> When did you TPLO people let your dogs off the lead?
> 
> We'll be 12 weeks post op next week and the vet said it's ok to go off lead. I've given it a fair deal of thought since her 6 week x-rays and taking into account her personality, I think it's too soon. We are on two 25 minute walks, so 50 minutes total. We are increasing it by 5 minutes every 2 weeks; so next week it will be two x30, then x35 two weeks after that etc.
> 
> ...


My friend found a few places that were really boring to let his off for the first few times. A fenced in flat field would be good 
The Flexi is a good half way, I used it with Alfie. It lets then twist and turn naturally without them being able to do anything too stupid.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't start letting mine off until 16 weeks and then I would time it for towards the end of the walk when they were calmer and pick areas where they were unlikely to go bonkers. I then gradually increased the length of time they were off lead and think it was about the 20 week stage before they were completely off lead.

Glad to hear pet plan paid up, its a horrid feeling not having any cover left though, we had to last for 6 months with Indie with no cover funding her meds ourselves and I just kept praying nothing else would go wrong.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I didn't start letting mine off until 16 weeks and then I would time it for towards the end of the walk when they were calmer and pick areas where they were unlikely to go bonkers. I then gradually increased the length of time they were off lead and think it was about the 20 week stage before they were completely off lead.
> 
> Glad to hear pet plan paid up, its a horrid feeling not having any cover left though, we had to last for 6 months with Indie with no cover funding her meds ourselves and I just kept praying nothing else would go wrong.


I think I'm going to follow suit and look at 16 weeks  

My gut tells me her fitness levels are not suitable for off lead stuff yet and I don't want to put unnecessary pressure on the other leg.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

So our first Flexi walk was today....had a great time. Only after returning, she was obviously sore as she had a bit of a hobble on her operated leg. She is also hovering her foot a bit and favouring her non operated leg. 

Feeling guilty now as she obviously overdid it. Problem is she is very very leggy, meaning I can't get a trotting gait out of her at my walking pace. The only way I can achieve this on a lead is via a Flexi. I thought she'd be ok going straight to Flexi walks, but I guess not. I guess I will have to introduce the Flexi in short increments as well. 

What is laughable is that they are ok'd for off lead at 12 weeks. She is far from ready for that if this is anything to go by.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> So our first Flexi walk was today....had a great time. Only after returning, she was obviously sore as she had a bit of a hobble on her operated leg. She is also hovering her foot a bit and favouring her non operated leg.
> 
> Feeling guilty now as she obviously overdid it. Problem is she is very very leggy, meaning I can't get a trotting gait out of her at my walking pace. The only way I can achieve this on a lead is via a Flexi. I thought she'd be ok going straight to Flexi walks, but I guess not. I guess I will have to introduce the Flexi in short increments as well.
> 
> What is laughable is that they are ok'd for off lead at 12 weeks. She is far from ready for that if this is anything to go by.


I've only heard of dogs going off at 16weeks and then having a gradual build up.
Don't worry too much about over doing it when you do start to build up. You have to test how far to push it every so often over the next few months and sometimes you will have to go back a bit for a few days then test it again.

It's all little stages forward with the occasional stand still


----------



## Lindsay11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi my dog Ben he's 18, he had mmp surgery to fix his cruciate ligament aprox 3 months ago but hes not fully weight bearing on his operated leg when standing, he will walk on it when we are out but it's a bit shaky when we get home, has anyone else had this issue? Thanks


----------

